# What is up with the Youtube thing at the bottom of every page?



## Callisto in NC (Dec 10, 2007)

It's annoying as all get out.  When did that show up and can it go away?


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 10, 2007)

Hummm ? I don't have that.  Glad I don't !!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 10, 2007)

I didn't even notice it until you said something.  I never scroll that far down (below the posts). 
I wonder if that's what has been bringing up a lot of "page can't be displayed" when I navigate the site..... Sometimes it's so bad I close out completely and reopen.  And this is on two different PCs. It's like the site slows down and locks up on me.  Usually that happens on sites with a lot of moving advertisements, in my experience.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 10, 2007)

Why don't you have it, Barb?
That's like when I mentioned an Amazon ad on the side of Portal, someone said they don't get them or see them. It may have even been you 
How could some of us get ads in our windows and others not? Weird....


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it's a Google ad. It probably shows up randomly.


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 10, 2007)

Barb L. said:


> Hummm ? I don't have that.  Glad I don't !!



Well shoot, guess I never went down far enough either - sorry !  I see it now on this page -  !  Oops!  Strange !


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 10, 2007)

pacanis said:


> I didn't even notice it until you said something. I never scroll that far down (below the posts).
> I wonder if that's what has been bringing up a lot of "page can't be displayed" when I navigate the site..... Sometimes it's so bad I close out completely and reopen. And this is on two different PCs. It's like the site slows down and locks up on me. Usually that happens on sites with a lot of moving advertisements, in my experience.


 

I was thinking it was just my stupid computer today. I can't display the page once in awhile here every day, but today has been miserable, and I have only seen the you tube thing today.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 10, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> I think it's a Google ad. It probably shows up randomly.


It's been there all day. Google generally doesn't throw that kind of ad up because it does mess with people.  I've locked up a couple of times but not too bad.  

Barb probably has a different ad blocker so she doesn't get it.  It sucks to be real honest.


----------



## licia (Dec 10, 2007)

I didn't get it either.


----------



## mikki (Dec 10, 2007)

I just noticed it today too, and I've locked up a couple times.  All I know is it better not be bringing all those hidden things into my computer, Mom just paid 172$ to get my computer cleaned out and I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## tdiprincess (Dec 11, 2007)

i have it... i just haven't really noticed. it doesn't bother my connection at all. I also have Wifi...
in the left corner it says its a google ad


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 11, 2007)

I want Wifi.
We have sattellite, and 1/4 mile too far for DSL. 
There are benefits to living in the city. I think internet is the only one though!


----------



## GB (Dec 11, 2007)

DC is actually just testing something out. Stay tuned for more info.


----------



## Gossie (Dec 12, 2007)

It's a foodie you tube!! hehehe


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, people have been talking about getting a video section on here.... perhaps this is the first step?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 13, 2007)

GB said:


> DC is actually just testing something out. Stay tuned for more info.


Well, it's making it difficult to load the pages and ads are ads.  Just so you know my computers are not responding favorably to it.


----------



## GB (Dec 13, 2007)

If this test turns into a permanent feature then there will be a way that each user can turn it on or off.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 13, 2007)

So how soon does the test end so I can turn it off


----------



## GB (Dec 13, 2007)

Patience grasshopper


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 13, 2007)

My stress level is at Defcon -9, patience?  What's patience?  LOL


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thats actually really good Callisto!  Now if it was Defcon 1 then I would be a little worried, you are still way up in the peace and tranquillity right now though.


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 14, 2007)

As usual GB to the rescue. Thanks.


----------



## Andy R (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey you all, I am sorry for not communicating with you when I put those up.  Thanks GB for letting everyone know what was going on.  I have removed the YouTube stuff at the bottom of the pages.  Sorry for the confusion and thanks for being patient during that test.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for removing it, Andy.  It really did give my page loading grief.


----------

